# Is it possible to record video of stars with a C300 or possibly a 5D III?



## Tigertail (Mar 2, 2012)

I plan on shooting a short film for the class I'm in relatively soon and I would really like to have a brief "speciality" shot with the stars in the sky visible. 

Would I have any chance of them showing up with a C300 using an f1.2-1.4, ISO maxed out at 20k (or possibly a bit higher with the 5D III), and shutter speed of 1/30?


----------

